

WePay and DailyBooth Hackathon - RyanAmos
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=138815859500979

======
zaveri
For those of you who dont have FB or dont want to login:

Time Saturday, November 13 at 12:00pm - November 14 at 12:00pm Location WePay
HQ 455 Portage Ave Ste B Palo Alto, CA Created By Sophie Monroe, Bill Clerico
More Info Join us for our first ever 24 hour hackathon!

WePay founders will be holding a start up workshop for tips on how to start
your own company. Rasmus Lerdorf will be available to help you with the WePay
API as well as any of your PHP questions.

It's going to be 24 hours full of hacking, food, music and awesome prizes in
the awesome new WePay HQ (we have an Oasis, no big deal.) What more could you
ask for?

We'll have an IRC channel setup, and maybe some sort of video stream, if you'd
like to participate remotely. Stay tuned.

See you there!

------
blaines
Asks me to login to facebook... Um no.

~~~
tudorachim
Why not?

~~~
blaines
All I have is a four word title... I don't really have an incentive to login
to facebook.

Plus sometimes it's really inconvenient on a mobile device.

Better: link to web page, Twitter, or blog post.

Best: link to above and title "WePay and DailyBooth Hackathon - Nov. 13 - 14"

~~~
bullrunbear
whiney?

------
levirosol
We've been working with the WePay API, integrating it into Scoreyard, for the
past few weeks. I can't make the in person event, but can be available on IRC
/ Email / Skype for a good portion of the hackathon to provide some Rails
support.

I'd be interested in a Justin.TV stream of the workshop presentations too.

